# newbe bee keeper i hope



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome and good luck! Pictures!


----------



## Honey In The Meadow (Jul 9, 2012)

Sounds like fun! I would really like to see pictures also. Welcome to beekeeping:applause: 

Beekeeping - Not about what will happen; but When will it happen!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

Hopefully you can wait until the weather warms up. It needs to be warm enough for the bees to be flying consistently if you expect a trapout to work.

You may find these threads useful:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?270431-Cleo-Hogan-trapout-from-a-tree
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?265612-trap-out

You can send your email to Cleo Hogan (see the second thread) for a copy of his trapout guide.


----------



## stonecaty (Jan 5, 2013)

View attachment 3890

View attachment 3892

View attachment 3891

If this worked it should be 2 hives 2 nuke boxes and the top bars
it is all made with scrap wood so they might not look to good but i think they will work.and it is less wood in the dump


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Pics don't work for me? :-(


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Some Beesource member make the built in photo attachment feature work for them, but for me and some others, it much simpler to upload photos to a free host like Photobucket.com, then link to those photos here at Beesource. Depending on the link style you choose, photos can be displayed here either inline in your message or as a clickable link.


----------



## stonecaty (Jan 5, 2013)

sorry i am a bone head i can not figure out how to use photobucket i will keep trying to figure it out and get them posted


----------



## stonecaty (Jan 5, 2013)

http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r52/stonecaty/photo1_zps5256fda2.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r52/stonecaty/photo2_zps1dc8367f.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r52/stonecaty/photo_zps49d234f5.jpg


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

See post #8 of this thread for a basic guide to using Photobucket with Beesource.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?265081-Photo-pragram


----------



## stonecaty (Jan 5, 2013)

http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r52/stonecaty/photo1_zps5256fda2.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r52/stonecaty/photo2_zps1dc8367f.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r52/stonecaty/photo_zps49d234f5.jpg


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

gOOD LUCK,WHAT IS THE TEMPERATURE THERE AND HOW SOON DO YOU HAVE TO DO THE JOB? i AM THINKING IT WOULD BE BETTER TO DO IT IN THE SPRING. wOULD BEES CAUGHT DIE BECAQUSE OF THE COLD? fOOD FOR THEM i THINK LEAVING THE TRAP UP COULD BE TO ME A LONG DRAWN OUT PROCESS. kEEP SEARCHING ON WHAT TO DO.. tALK WITH COUNTY EXTENSION OFFICE. cANADA GOVERNMENT HAS SOME GOOD DATQ ON LINE ABOUT BEES.


----------



## stonecaty (Jan 5, 2013)

I am going to look at them thursday if they are honey bees i will let them go til may


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Stone! You would get better response by putting your questions in the disease or general forums.


----------



## stonecaty (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you after i see if they are honey bees i will post over on the general.i am putting it off till satday now they are call for it to get up to 56.maybe they will be out then


----------

